# c'est + liaison ?



## tennisboy

Hi everyone, 
Can anyone explain to me if you should pronounce the "t" when you say things like

c'est immense
c'est enorme etc....

i thought we did have to, but none of the guys at work seem to. is it just a matter of choice? can we do either?

lol...please don't tell me its yet another thing that varies with the sentence and you just have to learn one by one...

merci d'avance
Tris


----------



## Jean-Louis

it's what we call liaison. In your two examples you have to pronounce the T


----------



## tennisboy

lol....so either my colleagues are pronouncing it, and i just don't hear it, or they aren't saying it but should??

i also don't like the sound of this "in your two examples"...does that mean in other cases i wouldn't have to? i thought it was before every word beginning with a vowel or unaspirated h

thanks a lot


----------



## Yéyé Girl

You're right tennisboy : it is before every word with a vowel or unaspirated h that the "t" should be pronounced... 

Yet most French do not pronounce it (it sounds a bit posh...) : we pronounce it rarely in our everyday language, sometimes when reading a text aloud, often when reading poetry aloud. (but that is not a rule, you'll find some people who always pronounce it when reading, some others who never do so even when they read aloud, etc.)


----------



## tennisboy

ah ok, i get it now. 
c'est marrant que quand on apprend des langues, on est montré la manière "correcte"...ce qui est presque jamais utilisée par les locuteurs natives

merci à vous deux
Tris


----------



## GLange

Yéyé Girl has summed it up beautifully. And even people that would swear they pronounce all the liaisons often skip a lot of them.

Just one little comment on the two examples you gave: depending on the feeling I express, I think I would or would not pronounce the liaison.
"C'est HÉ-norme !", stress on the first syllable and no liaison, would be an expression of surprise. (=That's terrific!)
"C'est ténorme", stress on the second syllable and liaison, would be used to qualify a (physically) huge thing.


----------



## Veege

depending on the feeling I express, I think I would or would not pronounce the liaison.
"C'est HÉ-norme !", stress on the first syllable and no liaison, would be an expression of surprise. (=That's terrific!)
"C'est ténorme", stress on the second syllable and liaison, would be used to qualify a (physically) huge thing.[/quote]

I agree and would use them that same exact way... but i'm not a native frenchie.


----------



## Agnès E.

Je crois que les liaisons sont un problème à la fois de milieu social (mais il ne faut pas le dire, ce n'est pas politiquement correct) et de génération. Il est de bon ton, aujourd'hui, d'être popu (il est dangereux d'essayer de sortir du lot) et de faire djeun.

On met donc un point d'honneur à ne plus parler correctement et, surtout, à éviter tout ce qui pourrait être beau... beau vocabulaire, belle grammaire, belle prononciation. D'où des affirmations aussi péremptoires que :


> Yet most French do not pronounce it (it sounds a bit posh...) : we pronounce it rarely in our everyday language,



Que je conteste vigoureusement. Ce qui est valable ici ne l'est pas ailleurs.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pour être honnête, je suis entièrement d'accord avec le post de GLange.


----------



## Agnès E.

Je persiste quant au reste de mon message : il ne faut pas trop vite se laisser aller à la généralisation... après tout, on est toujours fondé à penser que l'on a raison, surtout en matière de prononciation.

Disons, donc, qu'il est conseillé, si l'on veut bien prononcer le français, de faire de nombreuses liaisons (à propos, et pour répondre à la question d'origine : je dirais bel et bien _cètimmense_ et _cèténorme_, car j'aime les liaisons), mais que ceci a tendance à se perdre, malheureusement. Un énorme pourcentage de la population continue néanmoins à les dire, il ne faut pas l'oublier... et les instituteurs insistent aussi pour que les enfants les prononcent en apprenant à lire à l'école, car cela prouve qu'ils ont bien compris le sens de ce qu'ils lisent...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> ... et les instituteurs insistent aussi pour que les enfants les prononcent en apprenant à lire à l'école, car cela prouve qu'ils ont bien compris le sens de ce qu'ils lisent...


Oui, je suis d'accord. Mais lire et parler, c'est quand même un peu différent. La lecture est moins spontanée quand même, donc les liaisons sont le plus souvent bien dites.


----------



## Aoyama

Agnès a ici tout à fait raison, sur le sujet des* liaisons* ,qui déborde la question initiale, plus simple. C'est un problème de tenue et, malheureusement, d'époque. Sans en revenir à l'éternelle rengaine du "c'était mieux avant", on assiste, inexorablement et tristement, à un abâtardissement de la langue, grammaticalement, lexicalement, phonologiquement. Est-ce une _évolution_ ou une _régression_ ? On peut en discuter .
Pour un enseignant de français, le cas des liaisons est typique. Dans les méthodes audio-visuelles récentes, on entendra "il est/étudiant, c'est/à moi, dans/une heure" etc . Car le principe est que la liaison fait "pédant". On en vient à donner DEUX versions d'un même dialogue, au risque de dérouter les débutants.
Et puis, on constate très bien la _différence_ quand on voit des films d'avant-guerre (ou même jusque dans les années 50), des bandes d'actualités etc. On y FAIT les liaisons . C'est presque une autre langue ...


----------



## Agnès E.

J'ai revu il n'y a pas longtemps la diatribe de Daniel Ballavoine contre Mitterrand au cours d'un journal télévisé... cela n'a même pas trente ans !
Non seulement le chanteur y faisait pas mal de liaisons  mais en plus, il s'exprimait plutôt bien... alors qu'il représentait la jeunesse populaire en colère contre l'ordre établi, rappelons-le ! Bon d'accord, il y glissait quelques mots d'argot, bien sûr... mais il savait parfaitement manier le langage, et c'est précisément ce qui a fait sa force au cours de cette "discussion".

Je suis absolument de votre avis, Aoyama : cette espèce de différenciation par le langage est très moderne et très dommageable. Il y a toujours eu de l'argot, il y a toujours eu un langage "officiel" et un langage familier... Mais on n'estimait pas déchoir (au contraire !) en apprenant à mieux s'exprimer. Cette tendance est extrêmement récente, et très dangereuse pour les enfants et les jeunes, à mon avis.
Car : qui, dans 15-20 ans, aura les postes "vitrines", les postes à responsabilités (à diplômes équivalents) : ceux qui savent construire de belles phrases et s'exprimer correctement, ou ceux qui n'ont que trois cents mots à leur vocabulaire, une carence qu'ils camouflent par l'utilisation intensive de leur jargon professionnel ? 
Bien sûr, ce n'est pas politiquement correct, de dire ça. Alors on dit que c'est snob.
Il n'empêche que c'est ainsi que va le monde.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Attention quand même à la liaison "mal t'à propos" (cf. notre président...).


----------



## Yéyé Girl

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Bien sûr, ce n'est pas politiquement correct, de dire ça. Alors on dit que c'est snob.
> Il n'empêche que c'est ainsi que va le monde.


 
Attention Agnès B., je n'ai jamais au grand jamais dit qu'il NE fallait PAS prononcer les liaisons ou encore qu'il fallait TOUTES les prononcer... j'ai juste donné un usage répandu, une tendance générale... sans dire si je suis "pro-" ou "anti-" liaisons...  

On ne peut pas nier le fait que les liaisons sont de moins en moins pratiquées de nos jours, ce n'est pas faire "djeun" que de l'affirmer ! 

Il me semble également avoir fait une distinction nette entre conversation et lecture...

Dernier point : je n'ai pas du tout eu l'impression de faire de l'intégrisme de prononciation : "rarely" / "often" / "sometimes" sont les adverbes de fréquence que j'ai employés : je n'exclus nullement les autres usages !

Au plaisir de futurs z'échanges


----------



## Jean-Louis

liaisons ou pas le risque est d'insensiblement se retrouver dans une situation où deux langues coexistent et où la communication devient très difficile. C'est déjà presque le cas. Il m'est arrivé de m'interroger un instant pour savoir si deux "jeunes" à côté de moi parlaient français ou autre chose. On en a un bel exemple avec le cockney à Londres. Et la constitution de deux classes qui s'ignorent, en attendant de devenir ennemies.


----------



## LV4-26

Yéyé Girl said:
			
		

> Yet most French do not pronounce it (it sounds a bit posh...) :


Je ne suis pas de cet avis.
Je connais des tas de gens (presque tous ceux que je connais, en fait) qui font la liaison dans _c'est énorme _et _c'est immense_ et je ne les considére pas comme snobs (au sens de "posh" - précision nécessaire compte tenu du flou autour de ces deux mots)
Personnellement, je devrais me forcer pour ne PAS la faire. 
Bien que ce ne soit pas dans mes habitudes (je ne suis pas très théatral, comme garçon ), je pourrais, à la rigueur, l'omettre dans la situation décrite par Glange (HE-norme). Mais, là encore, il s'agit d'une manière de prononcer inhabituelle, non naturelle, même si elle peut être justifiée par un besoin d'expressivité.

Bien sûr, il y des tas d'autres liaisons que je ne fais pas, dont plusieurs ont déjà été évoquées.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Tant que les uns comprennent les autres, ça peut aller. Là où ça ne va plus c'est quand les uns ou les autres voire les deux côtés ne se comprennent plus.
Je n'ai encore jamais éprouvé ce sentiment (au contraire de Jean-Louis), le contexte permettant normalement d'arriver à se comprendre. 
Je n'aimerais d'ailleurs pas qu'on me labellise comme faisant partie des uns, ou bien des autres (je hais les étiquettes).

Je me demande si nos réflexions à ce sujet n'auraient pas plus leur place dans un fil du forum CD...


----------



## Chabada

Yéyé Girl said:


> j'ai juste donné un usage répandu, une tendance générale... sans dire si je suis "pro-" ou "anti-" liaisons...
> […]
> Dernier point : je n'ai pas du tout eu l'impression de faire de l'intégrisme de prononciation : "rarely" / "often" / "sometimes" sont les adverbes de fréquence que j'ai employés : je n'exclus nullement les autres usages !


Pourtant, quand j'ai lu votre message, ce n'est pas non plus ce que j'ai compris. J'y ai vu aussi une affirmation très tranchée. Je vous cite :


Yéyé Girl said:


> Yet most French do not pronounce it (it sounds a bit posh...) : we pronounce it rarely in our everyday language, sometimes when reading a text aloud, often when reading poetry aloud. (but that is not a rule, you'll find some people who always pronounce it when reading, some others who never do so even when they read aloud, etc.)


Vous avez bien employé rarely, often et sometimes, oui. Mais pas dans le sens où vous l'affirmez maintenant. Vous n'avez pas restreint votre affirmation à un certain groupe de Français, mais à most French.


----------



## JamesM

As a follow-up question, if a non-native speaker who is not particularly fluent includes the liaison, does it make them harder to understand, generally speaking?  

My teachers and tutors always stressed liaison.  Now I'm wondering if I'll be making myself less understood by focusing so intently on it when I speak French.

- James


----------



## LV4-26

As has been indireclty suggested, there are some liaisons that improve comprehension, and others that impair it. It would be too long to sort out which do which. It's a matter of time and practice.


----------



## Aoyama

Ca peut aller , avec liaison ? Et puis, le problème des _cuirs_ , Bernard l'Hermitte le fait très bien (vraiment marrant) dans un film avec Jugnot (?) dont j'ai oublié le titre. 
Plus sérieusement, pour rejoindre (encore) Agnès, c'est aussi tout à fait vrai (en français comme dans les autres langues) que l'élocution et le maniement de l'outil linguistique est un facteur déterminant dans l'ascension sociale. Nous sommes tous des _êtres de paroles_ , elles nous façonnent comme nous les façonnons et renvoient aux autres l'image que nous donnons.
Quant au risque de ne pas se comprendre (qui existe vraiment dans des langues comme le chinois, le coréen, le japonais et certainement d'autres langues, influencées ou envahies par l'anglais, notamment, où les jeunes générations ont un _vocabulaire_ différent de leurs grand-parents sinon leurs parents), il n'existe heureusement pas (encore) vraiment en français, même si le verlan des cités et autres _codes_ de langage existent et prennent de plus en plus corps.
Une dernière remarque : en japonais, la prononciation des jeunes change à cause de l'alimentation. On mange des hamburgers, des fast-foods (Mac Do et ses imitateurs partout au Japon -et ailleurs en Asie-), nourriture _molle_ qui modifie la musculature de la mâchoire. Il en résulte un changement de prononciation, notamment pour les séries avec H et SH (HI/SHI, Hé/SHé -H aspiré toujours) pouvant créer des malentendus. Liaisons en japonais et en coréen que l'on néglige aussi .


----------



## GLange

JamesM, about liaisons that improve / impair comprehension, the english article "Liaison" (linguistics) of Wikipedia distinguishes 3 kinds of liaisons:
  -obligatory liaisons
  -optional liaisons
  -forbidden liaisons
  and gives rules and examples.
 (sorry, being a newbie on Wordreference, I cannot post links)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liaison_%28linguistics%29

  The fierce debate you just witnessed is limited to the 2nd category: there is a whole range of liaisons that cause no trouble. As for the 1st & 2nd category, you'll see that the rules are so self-evident you probabely already apply them without knowing it.
 And I agree with LV4-26: in your place, I would not worry about liaisons. With some conversation, you should learn to make them right in no time. There are so many other difficulties in our language!

Je ne peux pas résister à l'envie de faire deux remarques sur le débat :
- d'expérience les deux positions sont irréconciliables (je n'ai jamais vu des personnes polies et éduquées aussi près de s'étriper, et d'utiliser des tournures très familières que dans un débat sur les liaisons). Il y a une position de professeur, qui tient à la règle et est irrité par les infractions : ce que je trouve cela normal et même indispensable ; et une position de linguiste, qui observe les évolutions sans les juger. Professeurs et linguistes ne peuvent pas s'entendre : un professeur ne pourrait apprendre le français à des élèves s'il ramassait toutes expressions qu'il entend à la télévision ; un linguiste ne pourrait étudier la langue s'il partait avec des a priori sur le bon et le mauvais français ;
- sur la remarque de Agnès E. : lorsqu'on écoute des enregistrements anciens, il est vrai que la langue est magnifique, que ce soit celle de Sartre ou de Claudel, ou celle d'un commentateur du Tour de France, ou celle d'un quidam interrogé dans la rue. Je pense que c'est justement la preuve que la langue évolue, et qu'une bonne partie des liaisons facultatives est condamnée. Et, comme c'est la règle dans les évolutions linguistiques, les usages les plus anciens servent de marqueurs sociaux, signalant l'éducation ou le degré de culture de la personne qui les utilise.


----------



## Yéyé Girl

GLange said:
			
		

> Il y a une position de professeur, qui tient à la règle et est irrité par les infractions : ce que je trouve cela normal et même indispensable ; et une position de linguiste, qui observe les évolutions sans les juger. Professeurs et linguistes ne peuvent pas s'entendre : un professeur ne pourrait apprendre le français à des élèves s'il ramassait toutes expressions qu'il entend à la télévision ; un linguiste ne pourrait étudier la langue s'il partait avec des a priori sur le bon et le mauvais français


 
Merci GLange ! Je ne condamne, réprouve ou encourage les liaisons... mais j'observe  

Bonne analyse du débat lancé sur ce fil de conversation...


----------



## bernik

Aoyama said:
			
		

> on constate très bien la _différence_ quand on voit des films d'avant-guerre (ou même jusque dans les années 50), des bandes d'actualités etc. On y FAIT les liaisons . C'est presque une autre langue ...


 Aoyama, si on revenait au bon vieux temps d'il y a 100 ans, c'est là que vous ne pourriez plus vous faire comprendre partout en France. 
Les acteurs d'avant-guerre prenaient des cours de diction pour parler comme des bourgeois parisiens, mais la plupart des Français ne parlaient pas comme ça. En France, il y a 100 ans, une bonne partie des gens parlaient des langues autres que le français: langue d'oc, breton, allemand, corse, basque... Et dans les régions de culture française, on parlait des dialectes différents de la langue enseignée dans les manuels scolaires. Et l'ascension sociale était interdite à ceux qui ne parlaient pas le français de la bourgeoisie parisienne. Pas de poste de fonctionnaire, par exemple. Personnellement, je trouve révoltant qu'on ait massacré toute cette diversité. Par contre, je n'aime pas trop les liaisons. Je me sentirais un peu bête si je devais dire: c'est ténorme !


----------



## Aoyama

Tout à fait d'accord avec le début, en fait même pratiquement tout, sauf que _c'est ténorme_ ne me paraît pas d'une pédanterie outre mesure. Il y a, par contre, d'autres exemples où la remarque serait très juste.
Cours de diction pour parler "tenu", vrai, étouffement des langues régionales et des accents pendant longtemps, tout à fait. Céline raconte que, dans la mêlée, des soldats bretons furent fusillés pendant la 1ère guerre mondiale, pris pour des Allemands car ne parlant pratiquement pas français. Une rancoeur qui se retrouvera 20 ans plus tard ...
Je ne suis pas un fanatique des liaisons, de loin, mais reste à penser qu'il faut trouver, en tant qu'enseignant, un juste milieu qui permette à des apprenants étrangers de "s'y retrouver".
La remarque de Glange, plus haut, répond à ce concept. Expliquer les différents types de liaison, les niveaux de langue etc.
Ceci dit, l'enseignement du français (pour étrangers) a fait, au moins , un progrès indéniable. Sans encore vraiment parler des langues régionales (ça viendra), on fait (une petite) place aux autres français, au nom de la francophonie.


----------



## MannImMond

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai un question en concernant les liaisons dans la langue française:

Normalement, on fait une liaison après _c'est_: 
C'est (t)une maison. C'est (t)un lit. etc

Mais après avoir parlé avec des nombreux Français, je m'aperçois qu'ils disent presque toujours: 
_C'est un peu...; c'est incroyable que...; c'est intéressant que...; c'est impossible que...;_
au lieu de:
_C'est (t)un peu...; c'est (t)incroyable que...; c'est (t)intéressant que...; c'est (t)impossible que...;_

Est-ce que je me suis trompé? Ou prononcent-ils mal leur prope langue?

Et j'ai écouté dire un Belge: _Ils peuvent (t)avoir 25 ans (s)ensemble..._

Je comprends pourquoi il fait la deuxième liaison, mais la première sonne bizarre dans mes oreilles. Est-elle correcte?

Merci beaucoup pour les réponses!

MannImMond


----------



## mattdelm

Bonjour,

Si on veut parler tres correctement, on pourrait prononcer le (t), mais d'habitude on ne dit pas le (t). 

Je pense que ca dépend de la personne à qui tu parles.


----------



## Priolin

On doit toujours prononcer le (t) mais par facilité on l'omet souvent. C'est plus facile de parler sans avoir(*) à se préoccuper de la terminaison du mot précédent.

(*)sans (z)avoir : dans ce cas, tout le monde fera la liaison car il est plus facile de prononcer "sans (z)avoir" que "sans avoir".


----------



## earthmerlin

Bonjour. I'm pretty much a beginner at French & take my (also novice) toddler to a French playgroup. There, a native speaker said 'C'est orange' without a liaison. I asked both her & another native in attendance about this pronunciation since I learned to make a liaison in these cases. They said I learned the proper or book version of French but that it's commonly said without the liaison. While I'm definitely NOT denying or contradicting this, I'd just like some more input from WR folks--I want to continually improve my French, you understand. Can I omit the liaison with any 'C'est' + word beginning with a vowel? 

[...]

 Merci!

 *Moderator note*: we cannot provide a general lesson on liaison, but if you need more information about required, optional and forbidden liaisons, please see here.


----------



## Seeda

You've been told right — if I was reading a text aloud I would make a liaison, but in a casual conversation I think it'd sound affected.


----------



## Chimel

Just the same for me as for Seeda! 

As a general rule, when a liaison is optional, the more colloquial you speak, the more you will tend to omit it. "Vous êtes" is not optional, for instance, you have to make it all the time, but with "vous aussi" it may sound a little bit affected in everyday life, as Seeda rightly points out.


----------



## geostan

As a non-native I would make the laison in the case of C'est orange, simply because I think it is easier to make it than to avoid it. I agree about the example _*vous aussi*_, but in the case of the original example, would it really be considered affected?


----------



## JiPiJou

I agree with everything that has been already said. Much depends on the situation, on the type of people speaking, even on the radio or TV programme you listen to !

But, concerning toddlers, I would like to point this out : If you make too many (though accurate) liaisons, young children may get the wrong idea and start speaking about the "torange" colour. There is the very classical "Un petit navion" because of the liaison in "Un avion" [which *must *be pronounced "un-navion"].

So, with young children, there may be a case for not using the liaison or using it moderately.


----------



## JiPiJou

In spite of what I just said concerning the language used with toddlers, I believe *earthmerlin *is quite right in making efforts to use « proper » French, even if many native people do not. It is always very difficult to know where and in what circumstance the colloquial forms of a foreign language (or, for that matter, slang) can and should be used. Hearing non-French speakers say « J’sais pas » or « Ben ouais » may sound a bit silly if those persons are not bilingual. It is like those young men who believe they have to wear a beret when visiting France. Or (to be fair) French people interspersing their very basic and faulty English with F. words because that is what they hear all the time in films.

My advice to *earthmerlin *: One is never ridiculous when speaking properly. Keep it up !


----------



## HifaMo

Hello,

Based on my knowledge about liaison in French, I think "C'est un" in "C'est un chat" should be an instance of liaison, but in Rosetta Stone it isn't.

Could you please enlighten me?

Thank you!


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

I think the liaison is optional. I do pronounce it with a liaison, especially when talking fast and _C'est un chat_ sounds like _C*'t'*un chat._


----------



## Maître Capello

Not doing the liaison sounds colloquial to me. I would always pronounce the [t] as far as I'm concerned.


----------

